# Best Laptop with long battery life?



## KH_Global (May 13, 2010)

Which is the best laptop with new technologies with long battery life of over 6 hrs?  

Any ideas?

Robert


----------



## a_medico (May 13, 2010)

Most of the laptops come with an option of 'battery upgrade'. Buy any brand of your choice and go for extra batteries suiting to your budget.

In netbooks, Asus has longest battery life.


----------



## KH_Global (May 17, 2010)

I heard samsung has come up with something bigger. Maybe 20 hrs battery backup.  Any idea?


----------



## barbaratu (Jul 27, 2010)

i am using Dell Studio 1737 battery now,i found it's great,and it have been used one year,still very good,but my battery can't last 6 hrs.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dell and HP are worst when it comes to battery life (saying from my personal experience  )...I have never seen any laptop giving so much backup other than what MacBook Air gives...well that's another case. as a_medico has said go for Asus or Sony too with extra batteries that will give substantial boost to backup time. I would suggest against Samsung laptops as I have heard that their build quality is average...


----------



## sbhas2k (Jul 30, 2010)

go for Macbook ... battery life > 6 hrs assured


----------

